# Red Spots



## Mrs. TiggyWinkle (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to be asking so many questions, but I just want to make sure Tiggles is all right. When I got her out of her cage this morning, her "forehead" where the bald part is is red and aggravated looking. So sores or anything, just red.

She ate fine last night and was in her wheel until the early morning hours (normal for her). I do use shavings for her bedding, but I've used them since I've had her (4 weeks).

Is this something I should take her to a vet for, or just change to fleece linings? I'm at school, so I don't have access to a camera and pictures, but if I need to I can take some when I get home.

She's here at school with me and I have a supply of her blankets. Should I take her out of her cage and hold her in her blanket?

Tiffany


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Tiffany, how is your little one now? I see no one replied to your post and thought I would check. Is there still a problem or did it get better?


----------



## Mrs. TiggyWinkle (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for asking! 

It ended up being an allergy to some food she got before I could stop her. I have learned not to enjoy a snack with her in my lap.  

Tiffany


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That's good. At least it was something minor then .


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------

